# Help me decide on the right boat!



## Brewdog (Dec 12, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I'm looking for a boat that is able to fish the skinny water but also has a hull that would provide a decent ride on the bay. I like inshore fishing for flounder, specks, & reds, but I would also enjoy heading out on the gulf nearshore to troll for kings on a nice day. I also like to pull stretches for grouper in the bay. Am I being realistic here or would this simply require two boats? Additionallly, I'd like to have something that is easy to trailer and operate by myself. In a toss up, I lean toward the better inshore, shallowwatercapabilities rather than a good ride in rougher water. I'm not back in the area yet, still across the ponds so I won't be able to make offers on anybody's rig yet. I'm in the research stage here. Any thoughts?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyone all ready knows what I'm going to say.

www.pangamarine.com

Any Panga style boat will do what your asking. They'll run skinny and do great in a chop.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You are pretty much talking about 2 different boats, the first a skinny water skiff and the second is a bay boat able to go offshore a little on the right weather days.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Small cat.......17 or 19' Twin Vee, 18' Caracal or SeaCat. Your talking anywhere from 17-30k,new, depending on which boat, which options, BEFORE electronics, T.M. etc.


----------



## Brewdog (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far. That Panga Niente looks like it might be up my alley.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hate to be such a Key West "fanboy" but your requirements sound a LOT like mine. I chose the Key West 1720 PRO (there is also a Center-Console edition) and I am EXTREMELY happy with it. I can get into about 10" or so of water (fully loaded), the boat handles bay chop awesomely well, and you could probably sneak out of the pass on slick days.



Locally, Emerald Coast Marine caries them.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Brewdog (3/7/2009)*Thanks for the replies so far. That Panga Niente looks like it might be up my alley.


You wouldn't be disappointed. They are kinda' hard to get up here, but Panga Marine will ship one from Tampa. I got my 18' Skifffrom Ocean Outboard Marine on Amelia Island (Jacksonville), and it was the price listed on the Panga website. The guys at OOM had Magic Tilt build a trailer for it and I got an E-tec for it once I got it back to P-cola. After all that it was almost 14 K, but worth every penny.

They aren't speed demons, but the ride is smooth and dry.They also get great fuel economy. With a jack plate they will run super shallow, but will still take a big wave.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

The cream of the crop for what you want are the *Triton LTS*or the *Hydra-Sports Bay Bolt*. I have the Bay Bolt 23, it is an awsome hybrid, fishes skinny for reds but has a hull design that permits running offshore a reasonable distance.

NOTE:these are pricey boats, but you may be able to find a used one. You will of course have to rig them for shallow water fishing, Tony at Edgewater Marinecan help with that.

Good Luck


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Everybody's going to post what's "their" preference. You can shop all you want on-line, but until you fish out of a boat you're not really going to know whether it works for you or not. 

The main thing you've got going for you is you know what you want to do (for the most part). No boat can do everything, although there are boats that can do more than most. 

The cats are going to give you a smoother ride and depending on which one it is they can do more than most.

You're not safe going out 30 miles in most 18' boats, even a 21' boat is pushing it in mostcases although if you watch the weather (as most fishermen do, except a few last weekend), you'll be safe, especially if youhave your safety equipment ready. 

For what you're talking about though I can do all that in the the boat that I already have, (17' Seapro), I can and have fished in 1.5' of water or 100', it's set up the way I want it and everything works. Depending on where you are, depends on what you're going to do. I currently live in Largo, I have to go 30 miles to get to 100', in Pensacola I can go 12 miles. Down here I don't fish in 100' of water in my boat, I go with a buddy on his, in Pensacola I will do it, but only on a good weather day, again it's all personal preference.

You can ask all you want about people's opinions, and get all you want, but you're only going to get what you want by fishing out of a boat and forming your own opinion.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I asked the same questions you asked when shopping for my boat last year. I decide to by the longest and lightest boat I could find. I landed on a Kenner 21vx. 1275lb dry.Draft is about 10 inches with 2 guys and gear.It's light because it's notliner design, the bad part is lack of storage.We've been a few miles off shore and the ride is good. I do get an uneasy feeling when we stop. I'd buy the boat you'll use most often and try to find a friend with other style boat.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Brew, 

I agree with Spork that most everyone's going to post "their" preferences. So, if we're filling the penny jar, well here's my $.02...

I've owned both the 22' and the 24' Blazer Bay. Both boats have performed extremely well in a variety of conditions, from 15 miles out in the gulf to 12" of gin clear water. In *MY* opinion Blazer gives you the most boat for your money. Nice hulls with liners, copious storage compartments, clean deck space, pop-up cleats, etc.Comparable manufactures with similar models are often +/- 15-20% more. 

What I would be looking at specifically is <U>*deadrise at transom.*</U> My current 2420 Professional model has a 13 degree deadrise. This shallow deadrise allows this 24' long beast to float in an honest (never bumping bottom)13-14"; fully loaded with fuel (80 gals; which gives [email protected] 210 mile range, great peace of mind 20 miles out...I've got plenty of fuel to get there... and back), 5 batteries, trolling motor,ice, 2 full livewells (another 40 gals of liquid weight), 2 guys, 10 rods, an 8 foot stepladder,a ton of accessories, and enough tackle to sore-mouth every redfish or mackerel within 100 miles.

The 2200 model Blazer has a 17 degree deadrise. The draft is comparable (slightly less) than the 2420, but that 17 degrees means you have more "V" to your hull. This will give you a softer ride in rougher conditions and still allow you shallow water accessibility. It's especially nice when the wind picks upand you're offshore on that "perfectly calm" day you **were** having. Standard with 60 gal fuel capacity.

From 30 pound Kings at the sea bouy to slot Reds on a grassflat,a Blazer Baywill go almost anywhere.

I would recommend going for a test ride in the 2200. If you'd like a ride in the 24, give me a ring and I'll take you for a spin. To look at a 22,call Mike at Bahia Mar Marina, he can make it happen.

Good Luck!


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

hellsbay 22 or shearwater 22 or yellowfin 22 $$$$$$$$$ I have done a little research and this is what I have found. any of those 3 should fit your needds but, they are exspensive! The new 22 blazer ss is another alternative or the 22blazer bay fishermen they are lighter (faster) than the other blazer bay boats and draft a few inches less.


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

dont forget the 22 lake and bay


----------



## Saltlife (Sep 21, 2008)

For around here there isnt alot of super shallow water so i would go with a bay boat, Sea Chaser makes a pretty good boat and so does pathfinder.

The panga boats may be able to cut through a chop but once you stop youll get tossed around since they have such a narrow beam


----------



## Brewdog (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks all for the solid advice. These opinions are exacly what I was looking for. I want to narrow the field a bit before I actually start shopping when I get back to the US. I've been out of Pensacola since 2004 but I'm looking to come back there soon. If not, I will probably end up at Cherry Point. If anyone has experience in that area and has input, that would be great.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We were thinking the same before we got our boat in October. I love skinny water fishing more than just about anything but honestly IMO there isn't enough really skinny water around here to justify owning just a flats boat. We ended up getting a 22 Pathfinder TE and couldn't be happier. It has gone everywhere I have tried to get and it eats up the bay chop and does well in a sea too. I don't know the exact draft but its plenty shallow


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Saltlife (3/8/2009)*
> 
> The panga boats may be able to cut through a chop but once you stop youll get tossed around since they have such a narrow beam


It depends on the hull design. Panga Marine makes their's with a flat running surface that cuts down on pitch when at rest. Thesteeper the dead rise the worse thepitching.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant go wrong with any of the mentioned boats. Don't know what your budget is but Pathfinder came out with a boat called the Fusion. Its a hybrid bay boat/flats boat combined into one. Looks awesome and has gotten some good reviews. Being its a Pathfinder I am sure it will be up there in price but it may fit your needs. Also look at the Pathfinder 22XL it is a great boat and you should be able to pick one up used.


----------



## Brewdog (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks, I'll take a look.The panga seems to be a good boat for the money and cheap to run but I think the issue would be stability due to the narrow beam and lack of storage. I love the look of that Blazer Bay 2200.To me, the downside on that one would be the additional weight & length to tow and handle by myself but mostly the price and availability. I don't see too many listingsfor the Blazer Bay 2200 on craigslist etc.


----------



## Drake1115 (Feb 18, 2009)

You should look into some of the Pathfinders, century, or scout bay boats


----------

